# I'd do this



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

If I had the money....

the-2012-edwardian-ball-los-angeles/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool outfits and a rather eclectic set of entertainments


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I want to go!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

For better or worse it reminds me of what Burning Man seems to look like..
http://www.burningman.com/


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a fun place to visit.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Ooooooooo...i like!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The hot chick in the bottom pic has VERY BIG HANDS. Shim?


----------

